# Foam hardener



## Brandonandkayla (Aug 29, 2010)

Look up hot wire foam factory. They make some great stuff


----------



## moosecat (Oct 14, 2010)

Thanks a lot.


----------



## staten69 (Mar 15, 2014)

I agree, i use their foam coat and love it. The only suggestion i have is to make your carvings deeper than normal, ( experiment with a scrap piece first) as the foam coat will fill up any shallow cuts completely and you will lose detail


----------

